# 5.9.901?



## rduckwor

Reported elsewhere:

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/motorola-droid-bionic/188827-verizon-just-sent-me-update-5-9-901-a.html

VZW is apparently rolling out another OTA. Primarily radio it/appears.

RMD


----------



## TheNeighbor

rduckwor said:


> Reported elsewhere:
> 
> http://www.droidforums.net/forum/motorola-droid-bionic/188827-verizon-just-sent-me-update-5-9-901-a.html
> 
> VZW is apparently rolling out another OTA. Primarily radio it/appears.
> 
> RMD


What system version are you currently on?


----------



## rduckwor

5.8.894 leaked. I have not been able to pull 5.9.901 down. Waiting for info and a captured OTA to be posted somewhere.

RMD


----------



## ddemlong

rduckwor said:


> 5.8.894 leaked. I have not been able to pull 5.9.901 down. Waiting for info and a captured OTA to be posted somewhere.
> 
> RMD


Chances are the way things have been going it will only flash to the 5.5.893 base.


----------



## sjflowerhorn

rduckwor said:


> 5.8.894 leaked. I have not been able to pull 5.9.901 down. Waiting for info and a captured OTA to be posted somewhere.
> 
> RMD


Same here but on 7.893 no one can be a team player and just save it they have to be the first to run it so they leave everyone out. But the funniest part is if the devs don't get . . . . Lol karma strikes them all.


----------



## TheNeighbor

rduckwor said:


> 5.8.894 leaked. I have not been able to pull 5.9.901 down. Waiting for info and a captured OTA to be posted somewhere.
> 
> RMD


How do you know VZW is pushing this? Are you sure your phone is not pulling from a Cheesecake server?

Edit: sorry not you. I guess I should pay better attention. Long Monday. I'll take a look at the link.


----------



## rduckwor

My phone isn't pulling anything. Just reporting that others have reported receiving standard OTA's on their handsets.

RMD


----------



## TheNeighbor

rduckwor said:


> My phone isn't pulling anything. Just reporting that others have reported receiving standard OTA's on their handsets.
> 
> RMD


Yeah that's odd to me. My phone definitely isn't pulling it.


----------



## TheNeighbor

There are a lot of reports of this.

http://forums.androidcentral.com/droid-bionic/142768-update-5-9-901-a.html


----------



## rduckwor

Yep. 8-10 reports of pushed OTA's. Wonder if it is selective based upon people who reported data issues?

I would like to know what it is intended to accomplish.

RMD


----------



## TheNeighbor

rduckwor said:


> Yep. 8-10 reports of pushed OTA's. Wonder if it is selective based upon people who reported data issues?
> 
> I would like to know what it is intended to accomplish.
> 
> RMD


Well you are right based on screenshots it appears to be a radio update. I've not seen this this radio version yet. It does seem to be selective but if it was pushed to those who reported data issues then what about those on 5.5.893 who still have data issues? Is this an improved radio? Why not everyone? What's the difference? Definitely some questions to be answered here.


----------



## rduckwor

Yeah. I have mixed feelings about letting anything else on my phone. 894 is running well and ANY OTA carries potential disaster. Sadly, I don't feel Moto and VZW have a firm grasp on this handset or their 4G network. Strictly seat of their pants flying going on at both shops.

RMD


----------



## SamuriHL

http://forums.androidcentral.com/droid-bionic/142768-update-5-9-901-a-2.html#post1495035

That's a good sign yea?


----------



## ddggttff3

if i can get this il post a dropbox link here for ya all.

EDIT: Shows up, but when I click download I get a error :/ maybe because I am rooted?


----------



## SamuriHL

Not sure. Rooted shouldn't matter. I tried installing over 5.7.893 with no luck. Seems we're stuck off the upgrade path for now.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## rexboe

I just updated to 5.9.601 from 5.5.83 had the forever root hack from p3droid and I keep root.
Update ZIP http://www.mediafire.com/?mpiqcmxyepltk5y


----------



## rexboe

Just updated to 5.9.901 used stock recovery and keep root with p3droid hack for forever root.

5.9.901 update zip here http://www.mediafire...mpiqcmxyepltk5y


----------



## jpnestel

rexboe said:


> Just updated to 5.9.901 used stock recovery and keep root with p3droid hack for forever root.
> 
> 5.9.901 update zip here http://www.mediafire...mpiqcmxyepltk5y


Same here. Appears to be an improvement so far. Hasn't been long tho


----------



## N2Droid

I seem to have lost root. Went to .886 then took the ota to .593 then rooted. I then installed the .901 update.zip in stock recovery. I've never ran cheesecake. I have installed forever root previously. Working on getting root back now.

Any advise is welcome.


----------



## N2Droid

Here are some pictures of whats going on when trying to root. Maybe someone has a idea whats going on?


----------



## frostincredible

N2Droid said:


> Here are some pictures of whats going on when trying to root. Maybe someone has a idea whats going on?


You're stuck till someone finds another way to root/fixes it.....


----------



## realbbb

N2Droid said:


> Here are some pictures of whats going on when trying to root. Maybe someone has a idea whats going on?


Looks like your develope option is disabled. Enable it for adb access and try again.

BBB
Found my marble. Here you go.


----------



## crashercarlton

crashercarlton has deleted his OP


----------



## crashercarlton

N2Droid said:


> I seem to have lost root. Went to .886 then took the ota to .593 then rooted. I then installed the .901 update.zip in stock recovery. I've never ran cheesecake. I have installed forever root previously. Working on getting root back now.
> 
> Any advise is welcome.


Same here...*bleep, gonna try and cheesecake and 43v3r root... i'll post results as soon as i get them..and cheesecake fails now...


----------



## crashercarlton

Here's my screen...mine seems like it succeeds in getting further but still fails...


----------



## TheNeighbor

Does anyone have the radio.zip file that came with 5.5.893? It ends in 01.


----------



## N2Droid

We are in a predicament. I don't understand how some took the update and kept root.


----------



## crashercarlton

well from some posts some people don't actually use their root...hear me out, from the way some people have described it "they don't use it" and they said "the program (whichever they used) said their phone was rooted...my theory is are they using anything that take advantage of root or have they misunderstood what they have done with this update process...since cheesecake fails and i have tried all of the root programs, new and old versions...yes for once i would say we are defeated atm...


----------



## N2Droid

I have thought that same thing. Id like to ask them to run the root checker app to see if they really do have root.

Yea after the update you will still have the su icon but it doesn't have su priviliges. When running the root exploits the only thing it seems to install is the su.apk which doesn't give you su privileges.

Fingers crossed for a fix.


----------



## nitroglycerine33

Has anyone tried flashing the 886 system.img?


----------



## crashercarlton

nitroglycerine33 said:


> Has anyone tried flashing the 886 system.img?


how exactly? cheesecake or .fxz?

i tried to cheesecake but it fails...in fact my phone is working but since it failed, every time i reboot my phone i have to tell it to startup normally because it gives me the bootloader screen


----------



## nitroglycerine33

crashercarlton said:


> how exactly? cheesecake or .fxz?
> 
> i tried to cheesecake but it fails...in fact my phone is working but since it failed, every time i reboot my phone i have to tell it to startup normally because it gives me the bootloader screen


A system.img is not a cheesecake file. A system.img is well a system.img. You would flash it using fastboot.


----------



## TheNeighbor

nitroglycerine33 said:


> A system.img is not a cheesecake file. A system.img is well a system.img. You would flash it using fastboot.


I flashed 893 system via cwm no issues


----------



## crashercarlton

nitroglycerine33 said:


> A system.img is not a cheesecake file. A system.img is well a system.img. You would flash it using fastboot.


ok well i'm downloading the Bionic Fastboot files, and maybe with a little work in command prompt i can figure this out in the next half hour perhaps...what are the possible side effects of this while i'm waiting on the download?


----------



## crashercarlton

TheNeighbor said:


> I flashed 893 system via cwm no issues


uhhh, were you having root issues or are you talking about something else?


----------



## kedriastral

I had cheezecaked to 5.5.894 long ago but lost my system img. So I r3l3as3d root, and forever rooted. Then I used p3droid's system patch to 5.5.894. Then I took the ota to 5.9.901.

I made sure to make a backup of the full cmw backups of 5.5.894 and 5.9.901 if anyone needs the system.img

Also very important thing to note. I erased data and actually lost root on 5.9.901 for about a half hour. I ran the root method for r3l3as3d root and had the same errors you all had. Then I randomly installed safestrap and SU permissions popped up....wtf? Not sure if it was something to do with forever root but it was gone and it took a good half hour and 3+ reboots to show back up. find me on twitter if you need files @ghostdsmetal


----------



## crashercarlton

ok so here's what i'm doing ...i'm downloading "Bionic .886 files for fastboot"...i'm going to attempt, through command prompt...to replace my system image...if i do this this will effectively bring me to .886? will i be able to forever root and try this .901 again? I think i am confusing a few concepts here so this is what i want to know if the afore mentioned will work... 1. With the bootloader locked and with these fastboot files which will not replace kernel or radio....these have no effect on me regaining root after i'm on the .886.img right? if that's true do i still have to reapply the ota's?


----------



## kedriastral

crashercarlton said:


> ok so here's what i'm doing ...i'm downloading "Bionic .886 files for fastboot"...i'm going to attempt, through command prompt...to replace my system image...if i do this this will effectively bring me to .886? will i be able to forever root and try this .901 again? I think i am confusing a few concepts here so this is what i want to know if the afore mentioned will work... 1. With the bootloader locked and with these fastboot files which will not replace kernel or radio....these have no effect on me regaining root after i'm on the .886.img right? if that's true do i still have to reapply the ota's?


Be careful man, Once you go to the .886 system files you'll need the .901 system files to stay on the upgrade path. You CANNOT reapply the OTAs as now your kernel and radios do not match


----------



## crashercarlton

Oh yeah i understand that but it will not Flash the original system.....i'm getting a "infoPreflash validation failure", i wonder if i should just "try" and be patient and wait for someone to root this...


----------



## realbbb

I was never able to root and forever root on 893 syatem files. Stock 886 then root and forvever root would take. Then applied 5.893 Ota. Verify root and forever root manually. Then applied 9.901 Ota. Should leave you with root. After kernel and radio to 9.901... released to stock would not be good. BC you would not be able to apply 5.893 ota to get to path for 9.901 ota.

Should alway to backups of stock conditions. At each version. If you have stock rooted 893.. You can reapply 9.901 after being at 5.893 again. ota's install on radio and kernel of upgrade path and same. Ie 9.901 will install on 5.893 or 9.901.

BBB
Last tool does the job.


----------



## crashercarlton

yeah but i can't even get back to .886...that's the problem...


----------



## nitroglycerine33

crashercarlton said:


> Oh yeah i understand that but it will not Flash the original system.....i'm getting a "infoPreflash validation failure", i wonder if i should just "try" and be patient and wait for someone to root this...


Are you using Windows you can use the following commands to flash the 886 system.img

moto-fastboot.exe flash system system.img
moto-fastboot.exe reboot

The whole reason I am asking if you can flash the 886 image is because I can build a prerooted stock 901 rom that you can flash in clockwork and it would put you back on the upgrade path. This would restore your root and leave all the other items such as the bootloader on the 901 path.

Has anyone tried out rootkeeper before applying the update?


----------



## crashercarlton

nitroglycerine33 said:


> Are you using Windows you can use the following commands to flash the 886 system.img
> 
> moto-fastboot.exe flash system system.img
> moto-fastboot.exe reboot
> 
> The whole reason I am asking if you can flash the 886 image is because I can build a prerooted stock rom that you can flash in clockwork and it would put you back on the upgrade path. This would restore your root and leave all the other items such as the bootloader on the 901 path.


Yes OS-Win7x64, so.... i'm downloading this http://www.theandroidsource.com/droid-bionic-root-rooting-roms-hacks-overclocking-etc/1153-flash-droid-bionic-back-886-fastboot-files.html .... and then i should apply those commands or the ones on this website?


----------



## turtleman2008

I can't even seem to get my phone to find the update..


----------



## dstreng

nitroglycerine33 said:


> Are you using Windows you can use the following commands to flash the 886 system.img
> 
> moto-fastboot.exe flash system system.img
> moto-fastboot.exe reboot
> 
> The whole reason I am asking if you can flash the 886 image is because I can build a prerooted stock 901 rom that you can flash in clockwork and it would put you back on the upgrade path. This would restore your root and leave all the other items such as the bootloader on the 901 path.
> 
> Has anyone tried out rootkeeper before applying the update?


i have heard reports that 4ever root has held. But if u could build a prerooted one, im sure we would all appreciate it


----------



## crashercarlton

as long as i keep the radio update its all i want the ota's for....


----------



## crashercarlton

I will continue to edit this post...starting out

I am back on .886 from the system.img and rooted/forever rooted....so now what should i do?


----------



## TheNeighbor

crashercarlton said:


> I will continue to edit this post...starting out
> 
> I am back on .886 from the system.img and rooted/forever rooted....so now what should i do?


I may have missed your goal here. Are you just trying to get back on the upgrade path?


----------



## crashercarlton

i want root so i can have .901 radio/kernel...eventually so i can run my eclipse 2.0 rom...


----------



## TheNeighbor

crashercarlton said:


> i want root so i can have .901 radio/kernel...eventually so i can run my eclipse 2.0 rom...


So you're on 886, ok. Which kernel and baseband are you on?


----------



## crashercarlton

.901


TheNeighbor said:


> So you're on 886, ok. Which kernel and baseband are you on?


----------



## realbbb

crashercarlton said:


> .901


If on 901, just flash the rom you want.

BBB
Not of Knots.


----------



## crashercarlton

yup...if i'm right and Nitro compiles a .901 based stock, then we should be back on upgrade path...should i use safestrap for this and run eclipse on the nonsafe system?

meanwhile i have "no service indicator" fudge...


----------



## TheNeighbor

crashercarlton said:


> yup...if i'm right and Nitro compiles a .901 based stock, then we should be back on upgrade path...should i use safestrap for this and run eclipse on the nonsafe system?
> 
> meanwhile i have "no service indicator" fudge...


Eclipse 2.0 is based on 893 according to the OP. If your goal is to regain root then revert back to 886 system and apply forever root that should work. Then you can flash whatever ROM you want. Depending which ROM you flash will depend on the system you get. You should be fine flashing whatever you want because the system version really doesn't matter since you have the updated kernel and radio. If the goal is to get back on the upgrade path then I think you need the 901 zip for the system ONLY.

Edit: I went back in the thread and read a little. Nitro has the answer for your situation. You need that 901 rooted system.


----------



## crashercarlton

Ok this is bad since i haven't had any signal for awhile... (WEIRD), i checked in the about section...it doesn't recognize a baseband... *sigh


----------



## N2Droid

Thanks for stopping by and offering a hand Nitroglycerin33. I have always used the 1 clicks and never manually adb. I really need to learn how. If i had a download link for adb i would flash the .886.img file and let ya know how it goes.

I was running k3n3tics, flashed back to stock .886, took the .593 OTA then rooted my device. I then flashed the .901 in stock recovery. I flashed the forever root last week when the OTA (.593) came out so i wouldn't have this issue.*

Im stuck on what i should try to do?

Any recent luck crashercarlton? Updates of anykind?

Droidlife posted the changelog for the 5.9.901 if that helps @nitroglycerin33

http://www.droid-life.com/2011/12/20/here-is-the-changelog-for-the-mystery-droid-bionic-5-9-901-update/

Thanks for all the help offered.


----------



## TheNeighbor

crashercarlton said:


> Ok this is bad since i haven't had any signal for awhile... (WEIRD), i checked in the about section...it doesn't recognize a baseband... *sigh


Lol yeah. Get a replacement.


----------



## N2Droid

crashercarlton said:


> Ok this is bad since i haven't had any signal for awhile... (WEIRD), i checked in the about section...it doesn't recognize a baseband... *sigh


Damn that doesnt sound good. can you get into stock recovery and try to flash the .901 again?


----------



## crashercarlton

N2Droid said:


> Thanks for stopping by and offering a hand Nitroglycerin33. I have always used the 1 clicks and never manually adb. I really need to learn how. If i had a download link for adb i would flash the .886.img file and let ya know how it goes.
> 
> I was running k3n3tics, flashed back to stock .886, took the .593 OTA then rooted my device. I then flashed the .901 in stock recovery. I flashed the forever root last week when the OTA (.593) came out so i wouldn't have this issue.*
> 
> Im stuck on what i should try to do?
> 
> Any recent luck crashercarlton? Updates of anykind?
> 
> Droidlife posted the changelog for the 5.9.901 if that helps @nitroglycerin33
> 
> http://www.droid-lif...5-9-901-update/
> 
> Thanks for all the help offered.


atm trying to find a remedy for the lack of "baseband version" and "No Service"


----------



## N2Droid

TheNeighbor said:


> Lol yeah. Get a replacement.


Read the previous posts and stop giving BS advise.. This is what we do.. i hate hearing about folks trying to customize there phones and then mess it up and then just want to give it back for a replacement.. Your type of reasoning is why Moto keeps the boot loader locked. This is what we do... If you flash / customize your device then you should expect this from time to time. Not, well i fugged up my phone.. let me call and get another..where is the fun in that?


----------



## crashercarlton

N2Droid said:


> Read the previous posts and stop giving BS advise.. This is what we do.. i hate hearing about folks trying to customize there phones and then mess it up and then just want to give it back for a replacement.. Your type of reasoning is why Moto keeps the boot loader locked. This is what we do... If you flash / customize your device then you should expect this from time to time. Not, well i fugged up my phone.. let me call and get another..where is the fun in that?


i got this replacement yesterday (my other one was being used for some top speed runs...right at 169mph it came out of my pocket and busted all over the ground







)

that said im gonna try a rom, if that doesn't change anything,...i'm gonna look for a some different system.img .886 files
I'm downloading full .fxz file...something's screwed up "its a hunch" in those files i downloaded...either that or the .901 isn't compatible in some way with .886 stock


----------



## N2Droid

crashercarlton said:


> i got this replacement yesterday (my other one was being used for some top speed runs...right at 169mph it came out of my pocket and busted all over the ground
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> that said im gonna try a rom, if that doesn't change anything,...i'm gonna look for a some different system.img .886 files


Keep the thread updated on how it turns out.


----------



## xxxdroidxxx

So if your on the 5.7.893 your pretty much screwed? Or can we still get the ota?


----------



## crashercarlton

idk what to do...


----------



## CaliDroid

You should be able to FXZ back to stock if you use the full FXZ file that contains radio then forever root then OTA 893 then 901

Sent from my BioNex using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## N2Droid

Are you saying the adb file is fugged up or is it the phone? Is your phone still operational? = its still working? Have u tried to get back in stock recovery and flash the .901


----------



## CaliDroid

I can say that with 901 the screen is much more responsive when connected to power.

Before the update, it was lag city.

Sent from my BioNex using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## N2Droid

CaliDroid said:


> I can say that with 901 the screen is much more responsive when connected to power.
> 
> Before the update, it was lag city.
> 
> Sent from my BioNex using RootzWiki Forums


My battery life has been awesome on 5.9.901 #NeedRoot


----------



## 50CalAL

So I took the plunge and went from 5.5.893 to 5.9.901. Got the update from Droid Life (http://www.droid-life.com/2011/12/20/droid-bionic-receiving-mysterious-5-9-901-update/) and applied via stock recovery.

Thankfully was able to keep root (used the forever root from TBH). Verified via Root Explorer as I was able to rename all the bloatware (including the new stuff this update adds). We'll see how it goes.


----------



## N2Droid

Wow im really confused now.


----------



## AnezthetiC

So i was on the 5.9.901 update. My data then dropped and had been dropped for 16 hrs straight. I then tried to return to stock using the released root method but it failed on the first step and now i cant even boot my phone. I get into fast boot and stock recovery. It even allows me to redownload the 5.9.901 update so i thought i was in luck but then it still wouldnt boot!!! I then noticed that everyone was having data issues not just me and and should have just waited! i will donate 50 to whoever unbricks my phone!!! nothing works rsd lite or released root


----------



## crashercarlton

wow, so i get up to start some more work on my phone, and it simply won't turn on or do anything now..


----------



## nitroglycerine33

For you guys who are having "bricks" (I use that term loosely), Are you not able to get to the fastboot menu? Also, if someone wants a stock rooted 901 update I need a system dump from someone. My bionic is stuck on the 5.7.893 island and I am too lazy to modify the last two OTA's to get a 901 system. lol


----------



## crashercarlton

nitroglycerine33 said:


> For you guys who are having "bricks" (I use that term loosely), Are you not able to get to the fastboot menu? Also, if someone wants a stock rooted 901 update I need a system dump from someone. My bionic is stuck on the 5.7.893 island and I am too lazy to modify the last two OTA's to get a 901 system. lol


i can't even get to the boot menu...i think my phone's f'ed up


----------



## rduckwor

So the Mod over at Moto support says this was all a mistake. The OTA was mistakenly pushed out to a few users prior to testing being completed.

Okaaaaaaaaay??!!

Then this am VZW drops the LTE network for issues or tuning.

Damn I hope something good is just around the corner. This is a huge PITA.

RMD


----------



## BootAnimator

rduckwor said:


> So the Mod over at Moto support says this was all a mistake. The OTA was mistakenly pushed out to a few users prior to testing being completed.


Link please? I cant seem to find it.


----------



## foamman

I received the update but have not installed it. Just a theory, if they end up not officially releasing the 901 build did they just kill their official path? You would now have people on multiple builds because of VZW not because of cheesecake leaks. Just a theory...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk over WIFI because I can't connect to the network!


----------



## FenixJr

BootAnimator said:


> Link please? I cant seem to find it.


https://supportforums.motorola.com/thread/64091?start=60&tstart=0

just past halfway down that page.


----------



## rexboe

I updated and keep root. I did forever root via p3droid's instructions and manually added it. I kept root. I have used apps that require root and I still have root access.


----------



## kedriastral

nitroglycerine33 said:


> For you guys who are having "bricks" (I use that term loosely), Are you not able to get to the fastboot menu? Also, if someone wants a stock rooted 901 update I need a system dump from someone. My bionic is stuck on the 5.7.893 island and I am too lazy to modify the last two OTA's to get a 901 system. lol


How do I spit out a system dump? I'll gladly make it. I have a rooted system.img from a cwm backup already


----------



## alastrionia

I posted in the Droidforums and I'll post here as well

my phone is fubared. I applied the 5.9.901 update
all was well. decided to reinstall Kin3tx and get things back to where I had them

for a few hours things seemed fine. however since yesterday I have not had a working phone.

baseband shows = unknown
ERI = unknown
PRL = unknown

I can use wifi and use it as a computer basically
but the ability to make phone calls is lost.

Dhackers method = fails
RSD with FXZ file = fails
fastboot via command prompt = fails

given that it's the newest kernel and locked bootloader won't let you go back

I'm now stuck and at an impasse.


----------



## kedriastral

alastrionia said:


> I posted in the Droidforums and I'll post here as well
> 
> my phone is fubared. I applied the 5.9.901 update
> all was well. decided to reinstall Kin3tx and get things back to where I had them
> 
> for a few hours things seemed fine. however since yesterday I have not had a working phone.
> 
> baseband shows = unknown
> ERI = unknown
> PRL = unknown
> 
> I can use wifi and use it as a computer basically
> but the ability to make phone calls is lost.
> 
> Dhackers method = fails
> RSD with FXZ file = fails
> fastboot via command prompt = fails
> 
> given that it's the newest kernel and locked bootloader won't let you go back
> 
> I'm now stuck and at an impasse.


Can you get back into cwm? I can link a backup of the .901 system you can try to restore


----------



## foamman

Any thoughts on this conversation with VZWSupport?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/149543141089882114
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk over WIFI because I can't connect to the network!


----------



## 2k7gt

alastrionia said:


> I posted in the Droidforums and I'll post here as well
> 
> my phone is fubared. I applied the 5.9.901 update
> all was well. decided to reinstall Kin3tx and get things back to where I had them
> 
> for a few hours things seemed fine. however since yesterday I have not had a working phone.
> 
> baseband shows = unknown
> ERI = unknown
> PRL = unknown
> 
> I can use wifi and use it as a computer basically
> but the ability to make phone calls is lost.
> 
> Dhackers method = fails
> RSD with FXZ file = fails
> fastboot via command prompt = fails
> 
> given that it's the newest kernel and locked bootloader won't let you go back
> 
> I'm now stuck and at an impasse.


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12769-75-unbrick-me-please/page__view__findpost__p__312259


----------



## realbbb

CaliDroid said:


> You should be able to FXZ back to stock if you use the full FXZ file that contains radio then forever root then OTA 893 then 901
> 
> Sent from my BioNex using RootzWiki Forums


This shouldn't work. 893 requires 886 or 893 to install. 901 requires 893 or 901 to install.

BBB
Confused or dazed.


----------



## crashercarlton

My phone had the same probolem with missing baseband and no radio support...I read on a post on one forum that said he had talked to a Moto guy and that this update was not supposed to be released (rather was being tested) and that it was accidently pushed to some of our phones..

This is from matt at Motorola support forum​
"Anyway, as you know we are always working on improving software for our devices. There is an update for the Droid Bionic in process and it was inadvertently sent early to a small number of users on Dec. 19. We're continuing to test the software and once the software completes the testing cycle, it will be distributed to all Bionic users."​﻿​
..with that said the final note on my phone is that it wouldn't even turn on when i woke up this morning so i admitted defeat and walked into verizon for an exchange...i rooted, downloaded/updated 5.5.893 (official ota), installed safestrap to keep me on an easy ota path, and flashed eclipse 2.0.....

With that said after i installed 5.5.893, i checked for updates, and unlike yesterday it is not telling me to download 5.9.901....so "perhaps" the update has been pulled...What makes me curious is that there is a changelog for this but i cannot find an official verizon one so i'm wondering where the original poster of it found it?

﻿​


----------



## dangerous

TheNeighbor said:


> Does anyone have the radio.zip file that came with 5.5.893? It ends in 01.


Did you ever find this? i'm at 5.5.893 and Baseband ending 05.15.02


----------



## crashercarlton

dangerous said:


> Did you ever find this? i'm at 5.5.893 and Baseband ending 05.15.02


What system version are you on right now to be asking for the 5.5.893 radio?

This is not the place to be posting about the .893 radio, there is already 1 or 2 threads for this... With that said nobody is having much luck finding or compiling one. Problem it seems as that it has to be signed by "Motorola/Locked Bootloader issue"...so, right now you're stuck... it seems there is a .886.radio floating around that works but noone can find out how that came into existence or how it was signed...i know that .886 radio is not going to help you but might help you understand the issue at hand...


----------



## N2Droid

nitroglycerine33 said:


> For you guys who are having "bricks" (I use that term loosely), Are you not able to get to the fastboot menu? Also, if someone wants a stock rooted 901 update I need a system dump from someone. My bionic is stuck on the 5.7.893 island and I am too lazy to modify the last two OTA's to get a 901 system. lol


If there is a way for me to do it i will but you would have to send me link or explain how to get a system dump.

After reading that Moto page this is turning into a nightmare. Accidental ? Wtf VZW? They friggin cheese caked me. Hi im N2Droid and i got Rick Rolled By VZW.


----------



## crashercarlton

Well i'll wait till its pushed to my phone again..only thing is some people end up with missing basebands...and that's not good "obviously"....otherwise i'm hearing great reviews on it....


----------



## 2k7gt

crashercarlton said:


> Well i'll wait till its pushed to my phone again..only thing is some people end up with missing basebands...and that's not good "obviously"....otherwise i'm hearing great reviews on it....


The update itself worked just fine. I wound up with a missing baseband after trying to install a rom while on .901. So if you install .901 just do not install a custom rom and you will be fine.


----------



## crashercarlton

2k7gt said:


> The update itself worked just fine. I wound up with a missing baseband after trying to install a rom while on .901. So if you install .901 just do not install a custom rom and you will be fine.


oh yeah i'm sorry....you are right...when i tried to go to .886 while i was on .901 I lost baseband..


----------



## kedriastral

crashercarlton said:


> oh yeah i'm sorry....you are right...when i tried to go to .886 while i was on .901 I lost baseband..


What about safestrap? Anyone test it out?


----------



## crashercarlton

kedriastral said:


> What about safestrap? Anyone test it out?


depends on what issue they have....radio issues? i doubt anything's gonna help that unless they can get the full complete fxz to work...and it failed every time i used it..


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3

where do you get the 5.8.894 update? I could go for some of that lol


----------



## realbbb

dangerous said:


> Did you ever find this? i'm at 5.5.893 and Baseband ending 05.15.02


5.893 is 01 radio. 6.893 7.893 are 02. Cant load 01 radio over 02 unless someone has a moto signed zip. Havent seen that around. Yet.

BBB
Not THAT friendless.


----------



## FenixJr

realbbb said:


> 5.893 is 01 radio. 6.893 7.893 are 02. Cant load 01 radio over 02 unless someone has a moto signed zip. Havent seen that around. Yet.


However, you can apply the Stock radio to go back to 00. Then from there, reapply the 5.5.893 OTA and you will have 01.


----------



## kedriastral

crashercarlton said:


> depends on what issue they have....radio issues? i doubt anything's gonna help that unless they can get the full complete fxz to work...and it failed every time i used it..


Agreed, I just didn't know if anyone tried to load a safe system and switch back. I'm assuming the safe system will shit all over and lose the radio if you put a custom system file on it. What I'm curious about if whether the radio is then readable again when you reloa.d the stock .901 system in non safe.


----------



## realbbb

FenixJr said:


> However, you can apply the Stock radio to go back to 00. Then from there, reapply the 5.5.893 OTA and you will have 01.


Won't the OTA fail because of kernel mismatch? Having 00 and greater than 5.893 kernel would be a bad combo for updates that verify versions.

BBB
Water is Wet.


----------



## realbbb

kedriastral said:


> What I'm curious about if whether the radio is then readable again when you reloa.d the stock .901 system in non safe.


Wondering this myself.

Was the FXZ the minimal or full version that was applied?

BBB
How is my posting? 555-4321


----------



## kedriastral

realbbb said:


> Wondering this myself.
> 
> Was the FXZ the minimal or full version that was applied?
> 
> BBB
> How is my posting? 555-4321


From what I've seen, people have HAD to downgrade the radio if they downgraded the system. Phone just wouldn't work otherwise.


----------



## alastrionia

FenixJr said:


> However, you can apply the Stock radio to go back to 00. Then from there, reapply the 5.5.893 OTA and you will have 01.


I can state from actually doing this that the OTA will not take

After screwing my phone to hell with a custom ROM after the 5.9.901 OTA

the only thing that would work was flashing the radio image from the FXZ
once that was done I was able to get my phone up and running

however with the kernel at 5.9.901 no OTA will take

currently I'm sitting like this

Kernel = 5.9.901
Radio / Baseband = 5.5.886
System = 5.8.894 (Kin3tx ROM)

this combo works. but at this point there is nothing I can do to fix the baseband issue.


----------



## realbbb

So... There is other changes to support the 901 radio.

If you install roms with different systems you jack your baseband radio? Unless you flash the signed 886 radio zip and fxz recover to 886? Hope not.

Did u use the full or minimal fxz to restore 886? As the full does some additional img's. Like the old cdt.bin. Which might have caused the 901 radio issue?

I have not seen a restore fxz images for anything but 886.

will radio return to valid if just 901 system is restored (before 886 fxz flashes)?

Sounds like to me that people applied fxz's that flashed more than just system.img and that caused the issues. If so, we just need to dump the img's for 901 and fxz them to recover. Granted that u have not applied the signed 886 radio.

BBB
Pigs and blankets.


----------



## ddemlong

I wonder if .901 is another test. I have 5.5.893 on my bionic and I cant get the .901 through manual update checks.


----------



## kedriastral

OK so I got ballsy. I loaded up safe strap and switched to my safe system with ICS alpha 9.

Low and behold, Motorola is an asshole. My radio says "unknown"

So I cross my fingers and switch back to non safe with a stock .901 system. And thankfully, radio is back.

So if your radio says unknown, you just have to flash a .901 system dump

Super shit news? .901 radio does not support custom roms


----------



## crashercarlton

I'll repeat this again...a Motorola tech from another forum said that .901 was not supposed to be pushed...It was in the testing phase and accidently got sent to some of our phones...I have another replacement now and it isn't being pushed either..just 5.5.893


----------



## alastrionia

crashercarlton said:


> I'll repeat this again...a Motorola tech from another forum said that .901 was not supposed to be pushed...It was in the testing phase and accidently got sent to some of our phones...I have another replacement now and it isn't being pushed either..just 5.5.893


quite right
however the problem still persists with those who DO have it
and who DO have problems being off the beaten path

that's the key issue. how will Motorola / VZW fix that fubar


----------



## kedriastral

alastrionia said:


> quite right
> however the problem still persists with those who DO have it
> and who DO have problems being off the beaten path
> 
> that's the key issue. how will Motorola / VZW fix that fubar


Yea, it's not like we pulled this update off cheesecake. This was a pushed OTA that is now out in the wild


----------



## Stelv

So is anyone making any roms that will work on 901 or is stock our only option til say the ICS update?


----------



## foamman

crashercarlton said:


> I'll repeat this again...a Motorola tech from another forum said that .901 was not supposed to be pushed...It was in the testing phase and accidently got sent to some of our phones...I have another replacement now and it isn't being pushed either..just 5.5.893


Then explain this...









Been running it for 24 hours since they told me to install it. So far its amazing. The phone is performing like it should have 4-1/2 months ago.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## FenixJr

alastrionia said:


> I can state from actually doing this that the OTA will not take


I just meant for that specific user i replied to, since they did not have the 901 kernel


----------



## crashercarlton

foamman said:


> Then explain this...
> 
> View attachment 13005
> 
> Been running it for 24 hours since they told me to install it. So far its amazing. The phone is performing like it should have 4-1/2 months ago.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


As for what you sent me look below what they posted two hours ago...Here they are saying Dec. 9th aka (5.5.893) contradicting huh?!









Well that's from a tier two technician so don't ask me....its kinda dumb to have though unless you just stay on blur...otherwise you don't have phone service...if you like the stock motoblur then its alright..


----------



## BootAnimator

alastrionia said:


> that's the key issue. how will Motorola / VZW fix that fubar


That's what I'd like to know too. I'm an admitted Motorola fanboy, but man.... they seem to have really screwed up this update process more than anything I've seen from them.
I don't know the stats of how many Bionics are active or how many the accidental OTA got pushed to, but if its in the thousands, there's a potential recipe for disaster here. Even if this 901 update is an improvement theres still gonna be a ton of people not being able to further update in the future. I sure as hell hope they have the ability to see each and every phone that it was sent to. If not, there's gonna be many many disgruntled users. And I'm not even referring to us forum members. Just general people with the phones who want their device to work the way they were promised it would. 
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## realbbb

Pulled the recovery, system, and boot from a 59901 phone. I made a minimal fxz for those interested. Worked on recovering mine, but not responsible if it bricks yours. Works with RSD, but I hear manually applying with moto-fastboot/fastboot is more reliable.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/54323236/bionic_minimal_fxz_59901.tar.gz

BBB
I like green bell peppers.


----------



## foamman

crashercarlton said:


> As for what you sent me look below what they posted two hours ago...Here they are saying Dec. 9th aka (5.5.893) contradicting huh?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's from a tier two technician so don't ask me....its kinda dumb to have though unless you just stay on blur...otherwise you don't have phone service...if you like the stock motoblur then its alright..


Ask them about the 901 update. I received it over the air and installed it after getting their OK. They clearly state that I should be on 5.5.901. They even asked me if I had another Bionic that didn't receive the update. Kind of think if you bitched a lot they pushed you the update.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## crashercarlton

I'll wait till we can use roms...i wouldnt mind just deleting the bloat but ya gotta have it if i remember right for future updates? Am i right?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dangerous

crashercarlton said:


> What system version are you on right now to be asking for the 5.5.893 radio?
> 
> This is not the place to be posting about the .893 radio, there is already 1 or 2 threads for this... With that said nobody is having much luck finding or compiling one. Problem it seems as that it has to be signed by "Motorola/Locked Bootloader issue"...so, right now you're stuck... it seems there is a .886.radio floating around that works but noone can find out how that came into existence or how it was signed...i know that .886 radio is not going to help you but might help you understand the issue at hand...


it may not "be the place to ask", but if i'm trying to update to the latest, .901 i guess i need the ..01 baseband to upgrade. that makes it relevant. my baseband is CDMA_N_03.1C.57RLTEDC_U_05.15.02.


----------



## foamman

crashercarlton said:


> I'll wait till we can use roms...i wouldnt mind just deleting the bloat but ya gotta have it if i remember right for future updates? Am i right?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Yes you are right


----------



## foamman

dangerous said:


> it may not "be the place to ask", but if i'm trying to update to the latest, .901 i guess i need the ..01 baseband to upgrade. that makes it relevant. my baseband is CDMA_N_03.1C.57RLTEDC_U_05.15.02.


Check out the last few pages of this thread...http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12749-getting-back-on-the-ota-update-path/


----------



## crashercarlton

foamman said:


> Check out the last few pages of this thread...http://rootzwiki.com...ta-update-path/


We can get back to .886 i did it, but i have not found a way for it to include the .886 kernel, therefore your phone may prompt and allow you to download the ota's again, but the installations will fail correct?


----------



## bigtex52

Not necessarily. I had the 02 radio also and the 5.5.893 OTA kept failing on update, I went through the procedures listed in this thread (http://rootzwiki.com...ta-update-path/) and am now at 5.5.893 with an 01 baseband. I do question applying the 901 update since I had so much trouble getting back to the OTA path. Is that update really that much better?


----------



## kedriastral

I wish it wasn't but it is. The radio is amazing and the kernel is much much cleaner. I love using droidth3ory's rom's and dhacker29's ICS builds, but damn this is nice. Just remember how shitty it is that you can't flash any custom roms and it seems we are finding a way back to 5.5.593 but its pretty treacherous!


----------



## foamman

My experience with the 901 update is as follows.

1. Have been on battery for 8hours straight and I'm at 50% (3G and WIFI). My phone would have normally died by now.
2. I have not had a single data drop and transitions between WIFI and 3G have been seamless.
3. The camera is drastically improved. As good as any cellphone camera I have used.
4. The phone is much more responsive. As smooth and fast as any rom I ran.
5. I have done numerous power cycles and the three apps that I stored on my sdcard have not disappeared as of yet.

Only downfall is that you cannot install any roms at this point, are there any devs left working on the phone?

I'm not telling you what you should do. Just telling you what I have experienced. If you haven't read before. I was pushed the update and was told in writing by VZWSupport to install the update. I then asked them if I should be on 5.5.893 or 5.5.901. They responded 5.5.901. So I am pretty sure they have to support us going forward.


----------



## bigmook

Just got off the phone with what they call a tier two associate ...j wanted some help but kept trying to get me to update. When I told them I already had they said they are working on pushing an update so I should just wait. I didn't have data drops before now I do. Sucks.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## foamman

bigmook said:


> Just got off the phone with what they call a tier two associate ...j wanted some help but kept trying to get me to update. When I told them I already had they said they are working on pushing an update so I should just wait. I didn't have data drops before now I do. Sucks.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC


What are you on?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmook

5.5.893

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## foamman

bigmook said:


> 5.5.893
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC


I think one of the reasons they pushed the update to me was because I was constantly calling and complaining about the phone.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## stoffelck

foamman said:


> My experience with the 901 update is as follows.
> 
> 1. Have been on battery for 8hours straight and I'm at 50% (3G and WIFI). My phone would have normally died by now.
> 2. I have not had a single data drop and transitions between WIFI and 3G have been seamless.
> 3. The camera is drastically improved. As good as any cellphone camera I have used.
> 4. The phone is much more responsive. As smooth and fast as any rom I ran.
> 5. I have done numerous power cycles and the three apps that I stored on my sdcard have not disappeared as of yet.
> 
> Only downfall is that you cannot install any roms at this point, are there any devs left working on the phone?
> 
> I'm not telling you what you should do. Just telling you what I have experienced. If you haven't read before. I was pushed the update and was told in writing by VZWSupport to install the update. I then asked them if I should be on 5.5.893 or 5.5.901. They responded 5.5.901. So I am pretty sure they have to support us going forward.


Thanks for this.

I went through the process of getting from leak 5.7.893.

Rerooted and copied the 901 file to root of internal. When i rebooted it asked if i wanted to update to 901 so I did. Just booted up successful.

That was a first...

Thanks for sharing your feedback for 901...


----------

